# Constant water drinking



## lilhoosier32 (Feb 23, 2011)

I just moved in with a friend who has a 3 yr old border collie. My V Bacon is a little over 4 months, and prior to moving in she would only get a bowl of water 3x/day with food. My friend's collie grazes on water and won't drink on command if you put down the water for a short time. Well, Ive found out that Bacon will drink ENDLESSLY if water is out. She had three accidents in one day under close supervision becuase she just didnt know when to stop drinking. She has not had an accident in a month otherwise. have any of you dealt with endless water drinkers?


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Bella drinks lots of water and always has done from the day we got her, she is nearly two now. She can drink a full bowl in one go no problem. You have to expect your dog to be thirsty when you called her Bacon! Bacon makes me very thirsty!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Over the course of my (pretty long) life, I've had two dogs that presented with excessive water consumption. This can be a symptom of something serious, but I sure would NOT expect such problems in very young dogs! I don't think you need to worry.

In the case of my two dogs, both could be considered "old" when the heavy water drinking started (separate lifetimes, years apart). One had failing kidneys, and the other had diabetes. What I did learn from these experiences is that it's important not to restrict your dog's access to water, ever. Water is the elixir of life. (Both dogs lived for a long time after diagnosis.)


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Do you think bacon might be drinking a lot because suddenly she is able to? Was there a reason you weren't allowing her water?

I think if you allow her to have continual, access to water she will get over it and will drink only as much as she needs and will stop having accidents. 

Merc drinks very little unless he has been running around a lot.


----------



## lilhoosier32 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for your replies. I totally understand the importance of not restricting. I've always made sure she drinks enough water before I take it away. merc to answer your question, I've read on this forum that only giving very young puppies water at food times helps a lot with potty training (timing to pee, consistency, etc). I think you may be right about her just wanting it all the time since she didn't before. I'll try having the water down all day again today and the next few days to see what happens


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Maybe try just taking up the water at night to help with the potty training and leave it down during the day? Just a thought...


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm a little late to this one, but I thought I might add that both of my dogs came to me having been restricted from water intake, and it was a problem that took a few months to overcome. They would both drink until they literally made sloshing noises if allowed too. Way beyond the normal 1 oz. per lb. guideline. I think that once they became comfortable with knowing that the water would always be there for them, they stopped drinking that way.
All animals instinctively know that they need water, and absent of a physical, or psychological problem, they will moderate it themselves. If they are restricted, they will "tank up" at every opportunity, and you may risk developing a polydipsia syndrome.
Don't restrict your dogs access to water, especially young and older dogs.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I agree... I agree!! (Once again) your dog should always have access to fresh water. Always. Sorry for the stutter, here. It's just that I believe this is so important.


----------



## andy198712 (May 9, 2011)

we have a 5in x 3in water bowl and our V pretty much drinks most of that in a day, at 9 weeks.

asked the vet and they said feeding them dry food they need alot of water as they dont get it anywhere else.


----------



## Mighty Hunter (May 17, 2011)

We have never restricted Hunter's water consumption. He is 4 1/2 months and has had maybe 4 accidents in the house (a few i think may have been out on orneriness since he had just come from outside). He is to the point now where he will tell us if he needs to go out but before we just made it a point to take him out every two hours which did include some midnight run. 

Good Luck!


----------



## lilhoosier32 (Feb 23, 2011)

Everything's better now. I think it was just one of those things that changed when we moved. She's calmed down on the excessive water drinking and I can put water down no problem now. Thanks for all your input!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, thank you for the update! So glad to hear that everything is better. Bacon should be able to drink all the water she wants, whenever she wants. It is an important part of good health.


----------

